# Work delivery #2



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

The second of many deliveries to my office so the wife won't see:










Mmmmm, Diesel UCs.....


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm single at the moment so I don't have to hide them from anyone but myself. lol
But, I usually have my orders sent to the office so they won't be left out in the weather all day. Especially in the summer time when it gets >100f .


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice pick-up, hopefully the wife doesn't figure out how to hack into your puff account! Good luck!:tease:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think CI has all Diesels on sale in their new catalog in case anyone was wanting to pick up a box.

Nice pickup brother the UC is a great smoke.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I think CI has all Diesels on sale in their new catalog in case anyone was wanting to pick up a box.
> 
> Nice pickup brother the UC is a great smoke.


Yep, the boxes are definitely on sale... I think they start at $60 for the Unlimiteds? Forget what size. It was on the site for a while, too. Can't beat these for the price, I love 'em. I want to try the Morro Castle next.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Hot damn those look tasty. Over the past year I've been giving bands to the wife and she knows my tastes pretty well now, and with all things considered (I'm a homebody who doesn't really have many hobbies other than gardening and golf), she fully supports my stogie habit. w00t!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Just cant go wrong with the Diesels! They just need rest for a couple of months and it smooths them out so much better.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice pick up i had one that Dave Starbuck had gifted me what a great cigar, Meaty and twangy boy for a non Cuban that cigar rocks!:nod:


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice pick up i had one that Dave Starbuck had gifted me what a great cigar, Meaty and twangy boy for a non Cuban that cigar rocks!:nod:


Glad to see you liked it.

I was really surprised at them, but I was looking for something (right before I joined puff) to have a box laying around and they sounded good so I just got them. Wow... tasty tasty stick.

Haven't figured out if I like the Shorty or the UC better yet (not a huge fan of the Unlimited - but they get a lot better with some age, way way green), but the flavor is excellent. What I love in a stick; lots of espresso and cocoa.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Glad to see you liked it.
> 
> I was really surprised at them, but I was looking for something (right before I joined puff) to have a box laying around and they sounded good so I just got them. Wow... tasty tasty stick.
> 
> Haven't figured out if I like the Shorty or the UC better yet (not a huge fan of the Unlimited - but they get a lot better with some age, way way green), but the flavor is excellent. What I love in a stick; lots of espresso and cocoa.


The one i had was a Diesel torp it was very earthy meaty and twangy. A real sharp acidic taste . One dimensional but damn what a great smoke.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I've had one, once, and loved it. I picked up some Unlimited belicosos off a jam a while back, so now I'm looking forward to comparing the UC and Unlimited head to head.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> The second of many deliveries to my office so the wife won't see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU TOO!?!?! I ordered mine at like 3 in the mornin but when I got home the other day they were on my desk and my girlfriend have a very inquisitive look on her face. I should learn to ship these to my store.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I've had one, once, and loved it. I picked up some Unlimited belicosos off a jam a while back, so now I'm looking forward to comparing the UC and Unlimited head to head.


For the price you can't beat um!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Citizen Zero said:


> YOU TOO!?!?! I ordered mine at like 3 in the mornin but when I got home the other day they were on my desk and my girlfriend have a very inquisitive look on her face. I should learn to ship these to my store.


Man, if my wife only knew how many cigars I ordered this week alone. Let's just say that the doghouse would be occupied and full of smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Animal said:


> Man, if my wife only knew how many cigars I ordered this week alone. Let's just say that the doghouse would be occupied and full of smoke!


Alas that's why i have no intention of marrying again!:rockon:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Animal said:


> Man, if my wife only knew how many cigars I ordered this week alone. Let's just say that the doghouse would be occupied and full of smoke!


I picked up a total of 48 smokes over the holidays, all but 10 online... And I was away on vacation.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice grab, need to put a few of these in my humi as well


----------

